# One login to rule them all, One login to find them, One Ring to bring them all...



## Andrew_Culture (6 Aug 2012)

Now that there is a nice little family of 'Shaun Inc.' forum sites would it be possible to have one login that works on all the various flavours, rather than needing to sign up for each site?


----------



## Shaun (6 Aug 2012)

Someone has developed an add-on to do this, but in its current form it merges all 'slave' accounts into the 'Master' forum which is not something I particularly want. v2 promises to change this but is not going to be ready for a while as the developer is focusing on more profitable projects.

I'll keep checking back with the developer and if/when I install it I'll let you all know. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Aug 2012)

lovely


----------



## Shaun (6 Aug 2012)

I've had another look and decided to give it a try anyway. If it doesn't work out, nothing lost. If it does work, then it should make it more convenient for everyone to flip between sites (_without having to register at each one_).

It'll take a bit of setting up and testing, which may have to wait until later in the week as I've got a few things earmarked for tonight and tomorrow, so I'll report back once I have an idea of how it works and have ironed out any kinks. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Aug 2012)

Even lovelier


----------



## FatherCrowe (6 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Even lovelier


 What he said ^^


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2012)

I'm missing something. What else is in Shaun Inc then that may be of interest?


----------



## Shaun (6 Aug 2012)

^^ points to the very very top of the page ...


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> ^^ points to the very very top of the page ...


Ah ok. You do know that powers of observation is one of my strong points don't you? Will have a look later when I'm not at work.


----------



## FatherCrowe (6 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ah ok. Will have a look later when I'm not at work.


I'm find doing it at work the best time, it means I'm not doing any....work! But ssh, don't tell anyone


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ah ok. You do know that powers of observation is one of my strong points don't you? Will have a look later when I'm not at work.


 
It's okay, it's mostly worksafe...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Aug 2012)

Silly me, I had missed this: technology and pets, here I come!
Will I ever be able to detach myself from this laptop?


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2012)

Okay, I've installed the add-on and consolidated all accounts from all sites so *you should be able to use your CC account to login at any of the other sites, even if you haven't registered there* - (_and depending on your current login state at the other sites the software should automatically log you in after a few seconds!! _).

Equally, anyone who has registering at _any_ of the other sites should now be able to login at all of the others too.

If a few of you can give it a go and let me know if it is working as expected I'd appreciate it. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Aug 2012)

*cracks knuckles * Goodbye productivity!


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... somewhere between my lugoles.


----------



## FatherCrowe (7 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> *cracks knuckles * Goodbye productivity!


 
As above, i think my use at work has just reduced!

But all worked for me, logged me in strait away.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Aug 2012)

I just gave it a whirl and it works a treat!


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Aug 2012)

yes, it works, thank you Shaun


----------

